# Skidsteer door



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

so was out sunday moving snow and there was sand on the top of my cab from loading the sanders....the snow got on the top and began to melt when the cab heater was on and was dripping down on the window...

the muddy mix was just getting smeared around by the wiper and scratching up the plexiglass window making it impossible to see....

of course i opened the door to see what the hell i was doing and for got and raised the lift arms and bent the door slightly... now when it closes it hits the top of the machine and the lights....

any way to fix this? how much can i expect to pay for a new door.


----------



## cincy snowdog (Dec 19, 2005)

man that sucks yeh they need to make them slide up and down instead of swing .we bought another one last year and i beleive it was near six bills(WASHER bottle and wiper on it).we have a couple and i am all the time warning the guys to remember that the door is there and if they smash it its their baby.(not really but fear works sometimes):realmad: 
also sucks when lifting something because the operator is stuck inside.


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*Door*

Hey Vis I run CAT skid steers and there is a safety switch mounted to the door so when the door is open the hydraulics will not move. I am not sure if you this is something you could install into you skid steer, but you should check into it.......

Dave


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

ProWorkz.com said:


> Hey Vis I run CAT skid steers and there is a safety switch mounted to the door so when the door is open the hydraulics will not move. I am not sure if you this is something you could install into you skid steer, but you should check into it.......
> 
> Dave


Exactly what I was gonna say. I can't operate my boom without door closed just movement.


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

hmm 600 bucks... damn... i might take the window off and heat up the metal and try and gently put it back in place...but i dont think that will work...

those stupid plexiglass windows get all scratched with the wiper + sand then you cant see anything. :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## BobcatS250 (Apr 10, 2004)

If you do get the door replaced, assuming it's Bobcat, you can have the dealer install a similar kit to the one already discussed for Cat machines.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

I did the same thing. But you might not like my fixit solution. But it worked.

I bent the door when I got it stuck. Was pulling it out with a tractor and went to lower the boom, but the door was still open  Bent it down.

So, to remedy the bent door, I lowered the boom, opened the door and lifted the boom 

It bent it just enough to seal once again.

I have the worst luck with bobcats though. I can go out for 5 minutes. Rip off the block heater cord (without it being plugged in), split the tire and mire it in a 3' mud sink hole.


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

i never thought of that... i bent it raising the boom... maybe ill gently lower it on to the door and straightin it out...

damn genious.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

vis said:


> i never thought of that... i bent it raising the boom... maybe ill gently lower it on to the door and straightin it out...
> 
> damn genious.


mine wasn't bent too bad. And technicaly it wasn't my bobcat. So maybe I had less to lose. But it worked damned good


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

it lifted it out of the hinge and the top of the door hit the overhang of the roll cage and i think it twisted it a little bit, because the plexiglass window doesnt sit in there straight any more either... odds of me bending it back the right way are slim..

the door still closes (it takes a little bit of muscle) but it does the job....i only need it on htere for another month maybe get a new one with a safty shut off put on this summer


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

took the plexi glass out today and whacked it a few times with a sledge hammer....problem solved. closes just fine now.wesport


----------

